# TinBoats Trivia Topics - Add Your Favorite



## FishingCop (May 23, 2011)

If you are a player or would play if there were certain topics you'd like to see, please respond with your favorite topics. I know some of the topics that some of you like, but let's start a list of favorites - I'll go first, you can add as many as you like..

Fishingcop - 50-60's music
Popeye - Science/technology ------------ and Cow stuff on Sundays 
Redbug - Movies
one100grand - contemporary sports - and anything but Civil War stuff 
Capt Ahab (esquired) - civil war stuff --------- ready to change your mind on this one??
hossthehermit - Spillen (spelling?) ------ got one coming up on Thursday

more requests:
Topic "Ahab" on Mondays
Topic "Popeye" on Thursdays
Topic "bovine" on Sundays


----------



## one100grand (May 23, 2011)

Fish species I haven't yet caught! 

I'd say contemporary sports 00-10; almost any sport would be a favorite.


----------



## Popeye (May 23, 2011)

Anything but the Sci/tech category
Actually I like the 50's music.


----------



## redbug (May 23, 2011)

i am happy with the sunday movies


----------



## FishingCop (May 23, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Anything but 50's music.
> 
> Actually I like the Sci/tech category



You are not sucking up like you're supposed to?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2011)

Game is perfect


Bann Redbug and Popeye!


----------



## Popeye (May 23, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Anything but the Sci/tech category
> ...



Whadda ya mean?


----------



## FishingCop (May 23, 2011)

Popeye said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Popeye said:
> ...



Now that's much better..... you were on the verge of being banned......

BTW, now that I'm running the show, you should know that I have special access to Popeye's games and can make sure he doesn't win   All the more reason to suck up


----------



## Popeye (May 23, 2011)

Don't think I've won too many in the recent past anyhow.


----------



## FishingCop (May 23, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Don't think I've won too many in the recent past anyhow.



You've been in the top ten consistently and even won 1 month in the last ten (see Hall of Fame) ---- you're no slouch, just saying don't screw up by not sucking up    

You and Capt Ahab ( aka Flounderhead an Esquired) can rule the game if you play your cards right   


(Hope all the other members know this is all in jest and I really don't have any control on the game, heh, heh, heh, right Capt Ahab??


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> (Hope all the other members know this is all in jest and I really don't have any control on the game, heh, heh, heh, right Capt Ahab??



I gave you the controls - so you better be controlling the game. The trick is to give Popeye a glimmer of hope each month and then........................





SNATCH DEFEAT FROM THE JAWS OF VICTORY!


----------



## FishingCop (May 24, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > (Hope all the other members know this is all in jest and I really don't have any control on the game, heh, heh, heh, right Capt Ahab??
> ...




Sounds like a good way to control


----------



## Popeye (May 24, 2011)

Does that make you the Glimmer Man?


----------



## FishingCop (May 24, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Does that make you the Glimmer Man?



Well, never saw the movie, but after reading about it, I actually was the Glimmer Man, long time ago, before I got to old to be stealthy  Then I retired, but, in my early police career, I was pretty damn good at the game  But, now I have the power back - I the head honcho at TinBoats Trivia   8)


----------



## redbug (May 24, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Does that make you the Glimmer Man?
> ...


And humble to boot


----------



## FishingCop (May 24, 2011)

redbug said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Popeye said:
> ...



Yeah, that too  

but, that didn't sound like sucking up??? Sunday movies are in jeopardy


----------



## FishingCop (May 24, 2011)

First post updated with favorites received so far. Need more responses with more favorites ????? Here is a list of regular players we haven't heard from yet: 

Revrat
Esquired
biguy2
defiant
hossthehermit	
shootisttx	
tunaboy	
mercerm
flintlock
ihuntde	
Sandman
bigpondonly	
oollie
tsuriya	
gunny146	
trm15	
raxarsr
johnson1968
fishfulthinking


----------



## Popeye (May 24, 2011)

Dave likes bugs


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2011)

Anything you pick is great with me


Your options are limited and everything just repeats anyway


How about civil war stuff?


----------



## FishingCop (May 24, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anything you pick is great with me
> 
> 
> Your options are limited and everything just repeats anyway
> ...



I can do civil war stuff --- looks like the custom categories are endless?? Regular topics repeat, but I'm trying to stay with topics that have 2000-3000 questions, so the repeat questions aren't that prevalent????


----------



## Popeye (May 24, 2011)

Except for those of us with a photo-giraffic memory like me. 


I remember every Giraffe I've ever seen.


----------



## hossthehermit (May 25, 2011)

Any cat-a-gorry is fine with me, I don't never know the answers, anyway. But maybe one on spillen'.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2011)

I am kicking Popeye butt !



Do not fear the Popeye


If anyone else wants to play - sign up here: https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## hossthehermit (May 28, 2011)

Hey, Fishcop, I tried to play this morning and it wouldn't let me. This afternoon it letme, then said it took me 36000 seconds. I know I'm slow, but, come on................


----------



## FishingCop (May 28, 2011)

hossthehermit said:


> Hey, Fishcop, I tried to play this morning and it wouldn't let me. This afternoon it letme, then said it took me 36000 seconds. I know I'm slow, but, come on................



Sounds to me like you logged in and your computer froze up or something, when yo went back 36000 seconds later and played, it added your seconds from when you signed in earlier that day. I'm guessing you didn't completely sign out the first time. I did that onece, I signed in and signed back out without playing cause the phone rang, when I signed back in to play, it counted all my time from when I first signed in???? Eithe way, congrats on setting the new record


----------



## hossthehermit (May 29, 2011)

No, in the morning it said the page could not be displayed. When I went back, everything was normal, but *I WUZ ROBBED, ROBBED I TELL YA*


----------



## Popeye (May 29, 2011)

Your computer couldn't display the page, but the trivia site logged you in probably, that or it took a long time to Google the answers :mrgreen:


----------



## hossthehermit (May 29, 2011)

Wow, shaved 36536 seconds off yesterday's time


----------



## one100grand (May 31, 2011)

Why didn't I know about this before? Now I'm going to have to go do this and waste hundreds of seconds of my life....


----------



## Popeye (May 31, 2011)

I would like to see Police trivia :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (May 31, 2011)

Popeye said:


> I would like to see Police trivia :mrgreen:



You are definitely on your way to stardom in the Trivia game :wink:


----------



## one100grand (Jun 2, 2011)

How about Geography? Revolutionary War? States that start with the letter I? Endangered Species?

ANYTHING but more Civil War....I know, it's a fun category and all, but twice in 3 days?


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 2, 2011)

one100grand said:


> How about Geography? Revolutionary War? States that start with the letter I? Endangered Species?
> 
> ANYTHING but more Civil War....I know, it's a fun category and all, but twice in 3 days?




Not gonna be on Sat - I change it tomorrow to old rock & roll on Saturdays


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 2, 2011)

You should have Ahab mondays, All famous Ahab questions, all day!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 2, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> You should have Ahab mondays, All famous Ahab questions, all day!



Ha, I'll look into that   and Popeye Thursdays?????? And, of course, I'm sticking with oldies music on Saturdays


----------



## Popeye (Jun 2, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > You should have Ahab mondays, All famous Ahab questions, all day!
> ...



Bovine Sundays


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 2, 2011)

Popeye said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



First post updated


----------



## one100grand (Jun 2, 2011)

I do think popeye would be a great category...


----------



## Popeye (Jun 3, 2011)

one100grand said:


> I do think popeye would be a great category...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree... On both statements. :mrgreen:


----------



## 200racing (Aug 4, 2011)

biology
marine biology
eniviromental science
world war 2
dogs
achitecture
aviation
motorcycles


----------



## one100grand (Aug 5, 2011)

Dogs WOULD be a great subject!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2011)

I would like to see Latin phrases and sayings as a topic.

WWII

WWI


American Civil War

oceanography

and anything that Popeye might not know

and NO MORE MOVIES

NO MORE CELEBRITIES


Try searching for brain teasers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2011)

I like literature!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2012)

one100grand said:


> How about Geography? Revolutionary War? States that start with the letter I? Endangered Species?
> 
> ANYTHING but more Civil War....I know, it's a fun category and all, but twice in 3 days?




No Movies

Nothing to do with soccer 


Science is not a proven fact - so why bother?



How about Chicago Trivia?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 15, 2012)

where'd this topic come from ?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> where'd this topic come from ?



I would say FishingCops Butt however, that might make him reduce my scores



Many years ago I started the official TinBoats.net trivia contest. It was originally a way to promote the web site and have fun


Well, just like the site TB trivia grew until it became an "offshore" style betting game which was paying hefty dividends 

I was getting cash and having fun - a girl in every port and a huge sportfishing boat to take me there









Then, one day FishingCop found out about the little "party" - he got his henchman Popeye and BassAddict to strong-arm me out of the game and they now run the TB Trivia as part of their "family" of enterprises


Watch out or they will get you as well!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL where the hell do you come up with this stuff ?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 15, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> LOL where the hell do you come up with this stuff ?



Its mostly from his delusional Schizophrenia which becomes unmanageable when he forgets to take his meds. Im also pretty sure the government takes partial blame from the "experiments" he was involved with in the 60's, they however deny he was involved in any program.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> LOL where the hell do you come up with this stuff ?




Mostly the truth - ask Popeye


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats freakin awesome lol :roll:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 17, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > LOL where the hell do you come up with this stuff ?
> ...



I can neither confirm nor deny any experiments performed on Captain Ahab by our government or any other government. I can confirm his delusional Schizophrenia though.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 17, 2012)

And just because you are a paranoid schizophrenic, doesn't mean we aren't really out to get you.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > JamesM56alum said:
> ...




What the heck - now there are "other" governments involved?


I am calling the League of Nations!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 17, 2012)

You're in a league of your own buddy... a league of you're own.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Popeye (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, and there's no crying in Trivia contests either Nancy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Yeah, and there's no crying in Trivia contests either Nancy.





I am not crying - but you are mean!




I hereby withdraw from my league of my own and am forming a new league - the league of others from nother mothers!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2012)

i need a new topic!


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 6, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> i need a new topic!



Ok, what "tins" were 608' long, displaced 11,800 tons, had 100,000 HP and 12 - 6" guns?


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> i need a new topic!



How bout everything about BassAddict!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 6, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > i need a new topic!
> ...



Easy - pizza, pizza, pizza and more pizza


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2012)

So add food or cooking to the game


Get rid of Horses, Movies and Popeye


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 6, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> So add food or cooking to the game
> 
> 
> Get rid of Horses, Movies and Popeye



OK, food or cooking on Monday, movies are for Redbug, he'll whine if I change that  Popeye keeps you in check, without him, Ahab would run rampant ???


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > i need a new topic!
> ...



Sounds like an old Light Cruiser, Cleveland Class most likely


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard there is a vaccine to prevent Rampant Ahab.

NURSE!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2012)

Popeye said:


> I heard there is a vaccine to prevent Rampant Ahab.
> 
> NURSE!!!




MOM!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2012)

whiner


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Popeye said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



You are correct! I was stationed on 2 of them, the Springfield and the Little Rock.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 8, 2012)

A bit before my time. That had to be after they were retrofitted as CG's right?


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Popeye said:


> A bit before my time. That had to be after they were retrofitted as CG's right?



Yes, CLG 7 and CLG 4. One had Talos and the other Terrier.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 8, 2012)

My first ship was an old Oiler, USS Canisteo (AO-99). Keel laid in 1944. Checked aboard on my 27th birthday in 1986.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Popeye said:


> My first ship was an old Oiler, USS Canisteo (AO-99). Keel laid in 1944. Checked aboard on my 27th birthday in 1986.


Didn't know there were ships that old that were operational in'86!
Joined shortly after my 19th birthday in '71, reported aboard the Springfield in the spring of '72, cross decked to the Little Rock in '73, ended my enlistment in '75 as an EN2. Served with a bunch of good folks.


----------

